# How to clear Silk browser



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a 5th generation Fire running OS 5.1.4. 
I cannot figure out how to delete the Silk browser history, cookies, cache, etc etc. 
Under settings there is no obvious choice. 
Help please =)


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't know if it will work for yours but this is how I do it on my 8.9 HDX.  Open Silk Browser.  There is a line of choices across the top.  Choose history and tap the trash can icon.  Then tap clear data. Again I don't know if it will work for you but that is how I do it on my Fire.  Good luck.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

On my Fire HD6 running OS 5.1.2, I tap the three horizontal lines on the upper left, select Settings, choose Privacy, Clear Browsing Data, and then select the specific items to clear. I hope that helps.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> On my Fire HD6 running OS 5.1.2, I tap the three horizontal lines on the upper left, select Settings, choose Privacy, Clear Browsing Data, and then select the specific items to clear. I hope that helps.


Thank you DreamWeaver ! That did the trick


----------

